
Two Google alums just raised $60M to rethink documents - sidcool
https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/19/two-google-alums-just-raised-60m-to-rethink-documents/
======
rdhyee
From the TC article:

""" We like to describe it as a new document that blends flexibility of
documents, the power of spreadsheets, and the utility of applications into a
single new canvas,” Mehrotra said. “It really started from an observation that
we think that the world is full of all these different types of applications
but most work gets done on documents and spreadsheets. Every team we looked
at, you’d ask them what they use to run things they’d name off all these
different applications. They have task trackers, CRM tools, inventory tools,
but if you looked over their shoulders they’d spend all day in documents and
spreadsheets.” """

This description reminds me of the "universal canvas" that Jon Udell wrote
about in 2001:
[http://jonudell.net/bytecols/2001-06-06.html](http://jonudell.net/bytecols/2001-06-06.html).
I'm wondering how far along coda.io can be to justify a $60M investment. Has
anyone seen or used the product?

~~~
sidcool
It's currently request only. Have signed up but probably the queue is long.

